# Since many have asked about my hubby-  (wayy OT)



## SmokinMom (Jan 7, 2009)

I thought I'd fill everyone in...he's been very sick.

Friday night he started having excruicating pain in his right lower back. He and I thought for sure it was kidney stones since it was in that area, but he's never had any before. He was uncomfy all night, moaning and groaning in pain. Saturday morning we went to the Dr 1st thing in the morning. After the exam, dr determined there was fluid in his right lung, but also thought perhaps his appendix was rupturing, and so off to the emergency room we go....the ride there felt sooo long. He was very uncomfy and I wondered if I was going to lose him.

Once in the ER they do all sorts of tests- xrays, cat scans, blood tests, breathing treatments, oxygen...there is no appendix or kidney stone issues so we get the diagnosis of pneumonia. He gets admitted to a room upstairs.

Sunday morning they run more tests. They determine his gallbladder is enlarged and think that once it is removed his breathing will get better. The gallbladder sits under that right lung. Sunday was scary. He looked soo pale and weak. He could barely move, couldnt eat, wasn't hungry. He could barely breathe even with the treatments and being hooked up to oxygen. Surgery is scheduled for 1st thing tomorrow (Monday) morning.

Monday- the gallbladder comes out and he immediately feels relief. He is able to come off oxygen and breathe room air. But now he is throwing up anything he takes in. Has a little of his color back as well. If things continue to improve he can come home on Weds. Strange tho- the gallbladder appeared to look ok after it was removed, just a little enlarged.  

Tuesday- lots of set backs. Back on oxygen, still throwing up. His lung is now full of fluid and gets drained. They took 1 liter from his left lung...said it was sitting between his lung and chest cavity. They can't figure out where the fluid is coming from. And since pneumonia is fluid inside the lung then perhaps thats not what he has...lab tests to determine whats up with the fluid. His fever is quite high and its evident theres an infection somewhere...but where? He is grumpy, tired of feeling bad. We all just want answers. No way will he get out on Weds.

Weds, today- he just called and said he is even worse today. Still throwing up, still on oxygen, still fever. He has more fluid today and they are quite sure it is indeed inside the lung this time. The dr removed 300mg. He is about to have a drainage tube inserted into the lung.

Thats all I know for now. I havent been up to the hospital or spoken with the drs yet today.

If youre the religious type- please pray for my hubby. If not the religious type, lots of positive thoughts and well wishes work just as good.  It has been quite stressful not getting any definate answers on whats going on.

Its real hard watching a loved one deteriorate like this, especially when I went thru this with my dad a year ago, and that outcome wasn't good....

So anyways, there you have it.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 7, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers are with u!!


----------



## blancolighter (Jan 7, 2009)

Shoot Mom, thats heartbreaking to hear. I will be sending all the good energy I can muster up over his way for a good long while! I wish you guys the best.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 7, 2009)

Hang in there--I know it is hard waiting without knowing what is going on.  My thoughts are with you Mom.


----------



## twitch (Jan 7, 2009)

Not much for praying, but my thoughts are with you and your husband. Hope all turns out well.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 7, 2009)

Im praying for you *Mom*..May he come home to you very soon


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jan 7, 2009)

Hope he has a speedy recovery.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 7, 2009)

You and your family are in our prayers and thoughts Mom.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 7, 2009)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you. I hope no matter how long y'all have been together, he gets better so y'all can have twice as long.


----------



## GuerillaGrower420 (Jan 7, 2009)

Prayers with your family Mom....I think it could be something auto-immune.


----------



## GMCORP (Jan 7, 2009)

Mom, you and your husband are in my prayers as strongly as if you were my flesh-and-blood mom.  When i'm not in my grow room, I attempt and sometimes achieve deep conversation with the Benevolent Creator


----------



## Growdude (Jan 7, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your hubby, think positive, im sure it will all be alright.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the awesome support, it means tons.  

I've been pretty low, but something strange happened last night, and I am in a much better place now.  He's where he needs to be.  

Now I realize how much he truely does around here.  Been a little hard picking up the extra load.  I dangled a higher allowence in front of my older kids, so now they've stepped up too.  

We're gonna be ok.....just gonna take a little time.

XXOO.


----------



## clanchattan (Jan 7, 2009)

You and yours have the prayers of the entire clan, youngest to eldest.....


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 7, 2009)

Love is a strong medicine


----------



## 420benny (Jan 7, 2009)

Good thoughts and prayers from me too.


----------



## tcbud (Jan 7, 2009)

speachless....
good thots at you and yours,
and prayers.
be strong.


----------



## allmashedup (Jan 7, 2009)

*hi mom.. .i will be definatly thinking about you and your family.:heart:  *
*just a thought, i had my gallbladder out 3 years ago. due to similar symptoms like your hubbys..i had some fluid build up in my lungs due to a serious infection..before and after the gallbladder came out. also i had the horrible vomiting..it was bright yellow. this was cause by my liver not bein able to nuetralize the bile. cause the gallbladder thickens and slowly releases the bile throughout the day and night. without the bladder it becomes a lot thinner and its released too quickly. specially not long after food, and also is very acidic. all in all can make you vomit, have very bad pains in belly and have severe acid reflux. which blistered my insides. on top of this i also had problems breathing too..nothing seemed to improve. it took weeks. they tried all sorts of drugs to help. which they did in the end . i have to take strong acid reflux tablets for the rest of my life. i realised i probally should of put all of this in a private message. but it takes me that long to type ide be there till tommorow. i just wanted you too read my story so it might give you hope. a light at the end of the tunnel . if you need any more info of me just ask. *
*hope he gets better real soon. *


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jan 7, 2009)

twitch said:
			
		

> Not much for praying, but my thoughts are with you and your husband. Hope all turns out well.



Ditto.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 7, 2009)

allmashedup said:
			
		

> *hi mom.. .i will be definatly thinking about you and your family.:heart: *
> *just a thought, i had my gallbladder out 3 years ago. due to similar symptoms like your hubbys..i had some fluid build up in my lungs due to a serious infection..before and after the gallbladder came out. also i had the horrible vomiting..it was bright yellow. this was cause by my liver not bein able to nuetralize the bile. cause the gallbladder thickens and slowly releases the bile throughout the day and night. without the bladder it becomes a lot thinner and its released too quickly. specially not long after food, and also is very acidic. all in all can make you vomit, have very bad pains in belly and have severe acid reflux. which blistered my insides. on top of this i also had problems breathing too..nothing seemed to improve. it took weeks. they tried all sorts of drugs to help. which they did in the end . i have to take strong acid reflux tablets for the rest of my life. i realised i probally should of put all of this in a private message. but it takes me that long to type ide be there till tommorow. i just wanted you too read my story so it might give you hope. a light at the end of the tunnel . if you need any more info of me just ask. *
> *hope he gets better real soon. *


 
WOW, how long were you in the hospital?  Thanks for sharing this with me.  I hope he doesnt get the acid reflux issue- we love spicy mexican food just too much.


----------



## BBFan (Jan 7, 2009)

Good Luck to your hubby Smokin Mom.
And strength to you.


----------



## allmashedup (Jan 7, 2009)

*on 1st visit it was 2 weeks..then i had to go back in for bout 5 days then back in for bout 3 days. then last time was over night. it was a long slog.. bit it got better in the end..and your hubby will too.  *


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 7, 2009)

wow, ma... that's a bummer to hear.

call on me if you need anything, eh?   

all the best, (wo)man....


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Jan 7, 2009)

*All my best to you and your hubby SM *


----------



## andy52 (Jan 7, 2009)

my prayers are with you all.may all be well.


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 7, 2009)

amen brotha Hope he feels better SM


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Jan 7, 2009)

He's in our prayers. Hope all is well.


----------



## Rockster (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear you have a loved one that is unwell SmokinMom.

 I'm a secular but I like to think a spiritual person and I'm sending you and yours all the healing and good energy vibes I can muster.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 7, 2009)

My prayers for your hubby and you SM, for a speedy recovery and getting him home soon


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 7, 2009)

you and your family are in our thoughts. its always hard when a loved one is in the hospital.. my mom had surgery today, still waitin or them to finish.. its minor though.. scare revisions on her new boobs after breast cancer. good luck and keep us posted


----------



## Kupunakane (Jan 7, 2009)

Sounds to me,
    like he inhaled something that has a viral side to it, and is a bit of a nasty irritant to the lung. The removal of the gall-bladder is in question, but not that big of a deal to handle. 
   Your husband will need to cut way back on the fatty meats, and should also trim away body fat if he is a tad heavy. Knock out the raw sugars as there may be a link between losing the gallbladder and the onset of diabetes. 
 Your in my thoughts SM

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Motor City Madman (Jan 7, 2009)

Your hubby is in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## papabeach1 (Jan 7, 2009)

hi mom.. look like he need ya.. unless he ask ya to focus on your family..

hes deeply in my thoughts....hope he will have speed recovery..

myself  if I was in that shoe.. I would need my lady to sneak me some chocolates   other than that..   stay strong!!..  I hate hospital, its best to drink clear fluids


----------



## Lastritez (Jan 8, 2009)

not the religious type, but my thoughts are with you and yours SM.


----------



## noelk (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi mom,sorry to see you and your husband are going through a bad time,but being positive  all will be well you just wait an see, i will be saying a prayer for you both.An maybe it is a lung virus thing like kingkahuuna said,because i went down with a terrible fever  and shaking  and vomiting and it lasted two days, I WAS BAD it tuned out i breathed something toxic into my lung,at first the doc couldnt find the cause but it took nearly a week to diagnose it,all turned out well with no reprecusions.So chin up and be strong


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 8, 2009)

Thoughts and prayers for you and yours SM :heart:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks everyone.  

When we went last night, he was up eating a fruit plate...and the fruit stayed down, so thats a positive sign.

I just got back from the hospital today and he looked better.  The catheter is draining the junk from his lung and they injected something into his chest to break up blood clots by the lung...I didn't see the dr and won't know how that goes until later.  He had to keep rotating from tummy, back to side to get that med to move around inside the chest cavity.

Thats the latest.  He sounds much stronger.  I am hoping for no more set backs.

Thanks for all the well wishes and prayers.  They mean more then you know.


----------



## IRISH (Jan 8, 2009)

all our thoughts and prayers from the banjobuzz family to your family mom...bb...


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Jan 8, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone.
> 
> When we went last night, he was up eating a fruit plate...and the fruit stayed down, so thats a positive sign.
> 
> ...



*
Good to hear he is improving* :hubba:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 8, 2009)

Glad to here good news. Thought and Prayers still with y'all. Enjoy one ane relax a little.

:48: :tokie: :48: 

:headbang2: :bong1:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 8, 2009)

More set backs...

I guess they were able to remove some blood clots.  But now his fever is up again to 103.  It was a beautiful 98.4 when we were there earlier.

They are now steppping things up to determine where this damn fluid keeps coming from.  He is offf to yet another frickin cat scan.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 8, 2009)

I sure hope all those tests reveal the cause of these set backs.
My prayers are still with you and your family and the doctors.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 8, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> More set backs...
> 
> I guess they were able to remove some blood clots. But now his fever is up again to 103. It was a beautiful 98.4 when we were there earlier.
> 
> They are now steppping things up to determine where this damn fluid keeps coming from. He is offf to yet another frickin cat scan.


 
Much respect for you SM from Cowboy,,,My wife was by my side the whole time after I got Shot (hell I died twice on the table the Doc said) and she was there for me. Slept at the hospital,,she did. Woops,,Im starten to sound like Star Wars. Anyway,,I wish you and yours the best.


----------



## jmathews (Jan 8, 2009)

Thoughts and prayers from me and my family.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 9, 2009)

Friday morning update:

He had another bad night.  They are about to take him down for surgery and go in and physically remove all the crap in/on his lungs.  This is more agressive then the drainage tube he has now.  He said after this they will then put in a bigger drainage tube.

Hope we're getting somewhere.  His weak body can't handle much more.

Thanks for all the support guys.


----------



## parkingjoe (Jan 9, 2009)

hoping alls well with your beloved hubby smokinmom


thinking of ya's

pkj


----------



## Pot Belly (Jan 9, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your troubles.  Hope all works out for you guys.

PB


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jan 9, 2009)

ahh I missed this thread somehow.. Thinkin of you and your family SM, keep us posted..


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 9, 2009)

yes it is a friday  make sure you bring hubby lots of hospital soup


----------



## The New Girl (Jan 9, 2009)

Geez Mom,
  Just read the thread... I pray that he recovers OK and you keep strong, he's got you to live for so I'm sure he'll pull through just fine. Our thoughts and prayers are with you.  :heart:


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Jan 9, 2009)

Good thoughts coming your way!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 9, 2009)

Friday evening update-

He had lung surgery this morning.  They went in and scraped all the crap out.  The dr called me and said there was a bunch of goop in his lung.  Dr also placed a larger tube in the lung and said he'd have moderate drainage the next few days, and pending no more complications may be able to come home early next week.

Hubby is sore, which is to be expected.  But he's getting his appetite back, and can't stop eating lemon-flavored italian ices.  

*Also, it has been brought to my attention that it is wrong of me to bring hubbys personal business here to the board.  I cannot emphasize how wrong that is.  My hubby welcomes all the positive thoughts and prayers he can get, thankyouverymuch.   It is also quite therapeudic to me to be able to talk about it instead of holding it all in.  If you have a problem reading this, then kindly step away from the thread.  Thanks.*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 10, 2009)

Keep us informed SmokinMom. Prayer and good vibes to your hubby.


----------



## noelk (Jan 10, 2009)

no problem  SM ,let it all out and if you need support all you have to do is post,keep yer chin up babe


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 10, 2009)

Ah, this sucks SM. I hope he gets better soon.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 11, 2009)

We have progress!!!

The lung drainage is finally slowing down.  They may try and remove the chest tube today.  If the lung doesn't fill with anymore fluid once the tube is removed then he can come home tomorrow or Tuesday.  I am so happy that things may finally be turning around.  

Thanks everyone for the continued thoughts and prayers.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 11, 2009)

Thats great news! Hope all goes well SM.


----------



## noelk (Jan 11, 2009)

Excellent news , it looks like those prayers work,lol,glad that there is progress, all will work out well for sure SM,Really that is really GOODD news


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 11, 2009)

Well I just spoke with him again.  And now it's looking more like Weds or Thurs that he'll be parolled from the hosp.  They will want to observe him several days once the tube gets removed...and so far its still in.  They don't want to release him only for him to deteriorate at home.  That's fine by me.  Its obvious by talking to him that he is on the mend.  

And on a side note, I have a housekeeper coming tomorrow.    Never had one before.  Woohoo!!


----------



## Thorn (Jan 11, 2009)

Glad to hear things are starting to look better Mom...enjoy that bed to yourself while you can


----------



## parkingjoe (Jan 11, 2009)

yeh i second thorns words sm and hope ya hubby recovers well..

on another note he is in the best place whilst he recovers sm and he'll soon be next to ya in bo bo's

pkj


----------



## killa kev. (Jan 11, 2009)

I'll pray.


----------



## NewbieG (Jan 11, 2009)

He'll be first on my list for prayer tonight.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 12, 2009)

Just stop by Glad your hubby is getting better.

Thoughts and Prayers with y'all.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 14, 2009)

He's being discharged!!!!  Yay!!!

Thanks everyone for the support during this time.  Mucho appreciated.



Now I gotta get used to sleeping on my side of the bed again.....


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 14, 2009)

:yeahthat: :woohoo: :woohoo: 

:48: :tokie: :48:

 :headbang2: :bong1:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 14, 2009)

Good news to hear your missing part is rejoining.

Capture that moment.

It will warm you later in life as a memory that comforts


----------



## Thorn (Jan 14, 2009)

good to hear he's out! I know you said he was pretty pale last night..is he ok now? Hope you both get to have a good nights sleep tonight


----------



## parkingjoe (Jan 14, 2009)

glad alls well sm


have a great one you and yours


pkj


----------



## noelk (Jan 16, 2009)

Happy to see all is working out SM,now your hubby will keep you on your toes for a while, and YOU¨LL need a holiday when he is back on his feet , you can blag him that it is for convalescing so you can both have a well earned rest.Ha Ha


----------

